# Is seed in bud feminized seed?



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

100% no male?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2017)

if thats a plant from a feminized seed and its seeded, it either did it itself, which means you should be able to find a nanner or two if you look close, or you have neighbors with a male upwind. flowers don't produce seeds without being pollinated somehow. if it seeded itself, then the seeds ought to be feminized, as there was no male dna involved. if it got blown in through your ventilation system, then you got a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if thats a plant from a feminized seed and its seeded, it either did it itself, which means you should be able to find a nanner or two if you look close, or you have neighbors with a male upwind. flowers don't produce seeds without being pollinated somehow. if it seeded itself, then the seeds ought to be feminized, as there was no male dna involved. if it got blown in through your ventilation system, then you got a 50/50 chance.


If I have 2 plant n they started to apear white hairs they are female right. The seeds I had was all in bud I took out . An oz of em I took out like 25 seeds but fk Mann I saved those big and good lookin seed n my bro threw em all out and now I'm left with these two plants


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2017)

those aren't showing yet, thats just new leaves coming in. look at the nodes along the main stem where branches join it, there will be two little spike hairs growing there. thats where you usually see signs first.
they won't actually flower till you start them into the flip, usually a week to ten days in you can start to see hairs coming in. if you see anything that looks like tiny clusters of grapes, thats a male. if you see tiny white flowers, thats a male, if you see little yellow bananas, thats a male, about to pop pollen.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those aren't showing yet, thats just new leaves coming in. look at the nodes along the main stem where branches join it, there will be two little spike hairs growing there. thats where you usually see signs first.
> they won't actually flower till you start them into the flip, usually a week to ten days in you can start to see hairs coming in. if you see anything that looks like tiny clusters of grapes, thats a male. if you see tiny white flowers, thats a male, if you see little yellow bananas, thats a male, about to pop pollen.[/QUOTE hey I see both of em showing hair ok they in flower for for 2weeks n those seeds are both from inside bud . From a female bud


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those aren't showing yet, thats just new leaves coming in. look at the nodes along the main stem where branches join it, there will be two little spike hairs growing there. thats where you usually see signs first.
> they won't actually flower till you start them into the flip, usually a week to ten days in you can start to see hairs coming in. if you see anything that looks like tiny clusters of grapes, thats a male. if you see tiny white flowers, thats a male, if you see little yellow bananas, thats a male, about to pop pollen.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those aren't showing yet, thats just new leaves coming in. look at the nodes along the main stem where branches join it, there will be two little spike hairs growing there. thats where you usually see signs first.
> they won't actually flower till you start them into the flip, usually a week to ten days in you can start to see hairs coming in. if you see anything that looks like tiny clusters of grapes, thats a male. if you see tiny white flowers, thats a male, if you see little yellow bananas, thats a male, about to pop pollen.


u said white hair n bananas r both males hahahhaa


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 1, 2017)

Hed1 said:


> u said white hair n bananas r both males hahahhaa


He said white flowers not hairs. Male flowers will be a whitish yellow. Don't laugh at people tryinv to help you or you probably won't recieve much help in the future.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> He said white flowers not hairs. Male flowers will be a whitish yellow. Don't laugh at people tryinv to help you or you probably won't recieve much help in the future.


Wtf I didnt understand wtf is white flower. Can u show me a pic ty so much


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2017)

Hed1 said:


> 100% no male?


Na..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2017)

the image labeled 1,the pollen sack pod thats opened and looks like a parachute, is the male "flower", sometimes it stays greenish, sometimes white, sometimes yellowish. the "nanners" underneath it are green to yellowish green, sometimes even bright yellow


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 4, 2017)

Smoking impacts 

Huge Bud has Skunk impacts giving a long high impact with sweet, fruity or grape flavors. A smooth smoke and a decent high/stone adjust. One motivation behind why Enormous Bud is a most loved for producers and clients. 

Plant highlights 

The blossoms of the Huge Bud can turn out to be overwhelming to a point where the branches oblige support to keep them from twisting and snapping. The yield of Enormous Bud cannabis plants are unbelievable.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 4, 2017)

fosterlogan6731 said:


> Smoking impacts
> 
> Huge Bud has Skunk impacts giving a long high impact with sweet, fruity or grape flavors. A smooth smoke and a decent high/stone adjust. One motivation behind why Enormous Bud is a most loved for producers and clients.
> 
> ...


I think you may have mistranslated "Big Bud". No such strain as Huge Bud. Not a bad name for a strain but not quite as catchy as Big Bud.


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Apr 12, 2017)

OP be trollin'?

The one on the left has on spot that "may" be showing a pistil, tough to tell because the picture became too grainy at expansion. Otherwise, I can't see anything in the same parsec code as clear. (Shameless Star Wars plug).

OP, help others to help you. Give them something go on. A great start would be clear photos from internode sites (the spot where two opposing branches come off). That will go much farther than any discussion about what someone else posted, which you may/may not have subsequently mis-read/interpreted. Just my .02.

Sort it out, get yor girls, and grow yourself some monsters! You can do this.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jon E. Doe said:


> OP be trollin'?
> 
> The one on the left has on spot that "may" be showing a pistil, tough to tell because the picture became too grainy at expansion. Otherwise, I can't see anything in the same parsec code as clear. (Shameless Star Wars plug).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Apr 12, 2017)

Fully female. You've done yor part. Now stay the course and they should do theirs. I'll be crossing my fingers that you get a hefty yield of straight fire Hed1.


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jon E. Doe said:


> Fully female. You've done yor part. Now stay the course and they should do theirs. I'll be crossing my fingers that you get a hefty yield of straight fire Hed1.


Roger sir


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jon E. Doe said:


> Fully female. You've done yor part. Now stay the course and they should do theirs. I'll be crossing my fingers that you get a hefty yield of straight fire Hed1.


Do I still have to do some lst? In the past when I do lst I broke 1 branch with like 3 budsits off each plant. Ahhh too hard on the pressure and I I split one of the main cola but it looks fine i just tied it back together. And do I have to lst again to get the lowers more light? I released all the paper clips I used for lst


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2017)

when i bend a branch i hold it with one hand and slow work it into position with the other hand, bending it slowly back and forth a little at a time, till i can feel it soften up inside, with little to no damage to the bark. they'll lay over for a while then straighten back out about halfway to where they were, so sometimes you have to do it two or three times over a week to get them to stay where you want them


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i bend a branch i hold it with one hand and slow work it into position with the other hand, bending it slowly back and forth a little at a time, till i can feel it soften up inside, with little to no damage to the bark. they'll lay over for a while then straighten back out about halfway to where they were, so sometimes you have to do it two or three times over a week to get them to stay where you want them


So that way I don't need anything to hold it down?


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mann I can't do the math. One plant has like 6-7 branches and one branch has like 7-9 bud site. And the top one will have more weight than the lower. Than how much yield am I getting for the both plant total


----------



## Hed1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe half oz I can get?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2017)

depends on the plant, and how much you're bending it, some like to snap back into place and have to be tied down, or if you're trying to make a pretty big bend, its better to tie it down for a few days, once the shoots on the branch start growing upwards , you can usually untie them and they'll stay. mine will usually stay where i put them, but it sometimes takes 3 or 4 "sessions" to get it to grow the way i want


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Apr 13, 2017)

Correct.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 14, 2017)

^^ I agree.


----------

